
MapReduce Patterns, Algorithms, and Use Cases - taylorbuley
http://highlyscalable.wordpress.com/2012/02/01/mapreduce-patterns/
======
akg
Here are a couple of other good resources on MapReduce:

A tutorial talk by some Googlers at Sigmetrics 09:
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/36249.pdf)

Also, a paper on using MapReduce for data-processing on large clusters:
[http://www.usenix.org/event/osdi04/tech/full_papers/dean/dea...](http://www.usenix.org/event/osdi04/tech/full_papers/dean/dean.pdf)

------
sgtgrumbles
As a cloud analytic developer I'm excited to see articles like this. A "Hadoop
Patterns"-esq book would be a welcomed addition to my bookshelf. My only
complaint with this article is that the prose is difficult to understand.

~~~
revertts
I found this book to be quite good:
<http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/book.html>

[http://www.amazon.com/Data-Intensive-Processing-MapReduce-
Sy...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Intensive-Processing-MapReduce-Synthesis-
Technologies/dp/1608453421/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328814326&sr=8-5)

Here's the pdf of it: <http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/MapReduce-book-
final.pdf>

------
3pt14159
Top notch one of the best collections of MR++ usecases.

------
mrleinad
I tried to understand this pattern some years ago, but couldn't find good
examples. Those are invaluable to me.

